# Mini dsp - How is it?



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys I have finally been getting back into some home theater!!! I have been looking into lots of new products and found Mini DSP because a friend told me about it. What applications have you found them good for? Is the sound quality excellent? Are they reliable and easy to use?


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Love mine. It's been working hard for about 6 mo. w/o a whimper. It's the only affordable solution I've found that gives you easy access to biquad filters. I used them for adding a Linkwitz Transform to my sub and then used the same unit to do the EQ. Ease of use is great, intuitive interface and very versatile. The company is very easy to get along with and will help any way they can.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

GCG said:


> Love mine. It's been working hard for about 6 mo. w/o a whimper. It's the only affordable solution I've found that gives you easy access to biquad filters. I used them for adding a Linkwitz Transform to my sub and then used the same unit to do the EQ. Ease of use is great, intuitive interface and very versatile. The company is very easy to get along with and will help any way they can.


Your enthusiasm makes me want one!!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

hoovie87 said:


> Hey guys I have finally been getting back into some home theater!!! I have been looking into lots of new products and found Mini DSP because a friend told me about it. What applications have you found them good for? Is the sound quality excellent? Are they reliable and easy to use?


They are economical, well-designed (hardware & software), reliable, well-supported, very easy to use, and sound terrific! Highly recommended!


----------



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

I am also looking at 2x4 balanced unit with 2 way advanced plug-in to use for EQ'ing four subs in mt main HT room. Planning to use it with UMIK-1 & REW.


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

GCG said:


> Love mine.  It's been working hard for about 6 mo. w/o a whimper. It's the only affordable solution I've found that gives you easy access to biquad filters. I used them for adding a Linkwitz Transform to my sub and then used the same unit to do the EQ. Ease of use is great, intuitive interface and very versatile. The company is very easy to get along with and will help any way they can.


+1 Low price + solid results= no brainer:T


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

vinodk said:


> I am also looking at 2x4 balanced unit with 2 way advanced plug-in to use for EQ'ing four subs in mt main HT room. Planning to use it with UMIK-1 & REW.


Hold out for the UMIK-1 from Cross Spectrum. They've suspended orders for now while they work through a backlog but the extra calibration files are worth the wait.


----------

